# How to connect Truerta to a home theater?



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

Is the correct connections simply:
Mono lineout from Mobile Pre USB to aux input of pre-amp via line splitter.
Set preamp to stereo.
Mobile Pre USB line-in connected to EMM6 microphone.
Run quick sweep or pink noise from TrueRTA 
Run several measurement and average readings.

TrueRTA has been calibrated and HT has been calibrated with latest Audyssey for two subs.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46086&stc=1&d=1390578932

Display: Panasonic TC-P65V10 (Calibrated by CraigR) Klipsch Spkrs: Front RF-7 II/Center RC-64 II/Surrounds RS-62 II/Rears RB-81 II Blu-ray: Oppo BDP-93 Pre-Pro: Integra DHC 80.3 AMP: Outlaw 7700 Sub: Dual SVS PB12-Plus/2 Sat: DirecTV: Genie & (3) HR24 + MRV Remote: URC MX-980 + MRF-350 HTPC: SilverStone Case SEP-2010, Updated JUL-2012 Audio/Video Rack: Sanus CFR2136 Media Room: 22 x 15 x 8.5 (No windows, one door)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46093&stc=1&d=1390651512


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Measure one speaker at a time:
Sub only
C only (using Y-cable/splitter)
L only
R only
Sub + C
Sub + L
Sub + R


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I was looking for the physical connections.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Oops, okay. Connect the left line out from the Mobile Pre USB to your preamp input. Run your preamp and system in stereo mode so only one speaker is being measured at a time. Or one speaker along with the sub.

The microphone will connect by way of an XLR to XLR mic cable to the left microphone input of the Mobile Pre USB. That completes the basic loop. Be sure to turn on phantom power for the mic and turn up the input level all the way. On your computer, in the Mobile Pre USB Properties panel, be sure to mute the monitor mix.

Measuring the left or right speaker just involves plugging into the appropriate input of the preamp. Measuring the center involves getting into the right surround mode and using a y-cable to go into left and right inputs at the same time. The surround processor will redirect the two signals to the center channel. To get to surround channels is tricky. If you do not have line inputs to get to the surrounding channels directly, it gets quite involved, topic for a separate discussion, an HDMI connection is usually required.

Now you should be able to take measurements of the left, center, and right channels with and without subwoofer.

Best of luck.


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi AudioRaver,

Your answer was very well written. Thank you, that's the confirmation that I needed. 
The HT has been calibrated using the Integra HDC 80.3 Audyssey MULTEQ XT32.
I'm just interested in what the room response looks like after all the acoustic treatment were completed.

I added a left rear picture, (original posting) to show the acoustic treatment, the right side is the same.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

That is a beautiful room. How does it sound?


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

AudiocRaver said:


> That is a beautiful room. How does it sound?


Thank you, it's been going through constant upgrades since 2004. I had the room built when I had the house built. If only I knew then what I know now... I've never gotten around to adding the molding around the acoustic treatment.

The room is used for movies and TV watching. The system is 7.2 although the picture doesn't show the rear RB-81s. The room really shows off with action movies, the two subs can shake the house. The acoustic treatment allows the subs to produce great lows without any "boomyness". The subs will be 10 years old next year, maybe an upgrade to the replacement to the SVS PB13 Ultra, whenever that happens. I'll run the ported subs with their ports blocked, getting the best of both worlds. I'm already used to the huge size of the subs. No more gloss piano black finish for me, too reflective.


----------

